# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  interessante Presseartikel über Thailand

## schiene

*Der Asienkurrier:*
Wirtschaft zieht Bilanz nach den Krawallen
http://www.asienkurier.com/article/t...n-Unruhen.html


*Frankfurter Rundschau:*
In Thailand herrscht Ordnung
http://www.fr-online.de/in_und_ausla...t-Ordnung.html

----------


## schiene

*Der Spiegel*
(Im SPIEGEL-ONLINE-Interview spricht Außenminister Kasit über Ex-Premier Thaksin, die Armee, Pressezensur - und den seltsam passiven König.)
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/auslan...706236,00.html

----------


## Greenhorn

> *Der Spiegel*
> (Im SPIEGEL-ONLINE-Interview spricht Außenminister Kasit über Ex-Premier Thaksin, die Armee, Pressezensur - und den seltsam passiven König.)
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/auslan...706236,00.html


Kasit (thail.Aussenminister) reist zur Zeit mit vielen Koffer voll Beweisen (die auch all den thailaendischen Gerichten vorliegen) von Regierung zu Regierung um darzustellen, dass aus Sicht der thailaendischen Regierung Herr Thaksin und seine Fuehrungsgruppe auf ein Podest mit Osama Bin Laden und Saddam Hussein gehoeren.
Im Inland wird wahrenddessen weiterhin Versoehnungspolitik betrieben.
Antwort der Propaganda von Quadratschaedel: Weiteres Hass-Schueren und Mord- und Anschlagsdrohungen.
Kasit hat neben Abisit die hoechste Sicherheitsstufe und wird inkl. seiner Familie total abgeschirmt.

Auch wenn unter dem Bild steht, es ist "gestellt" ist es misszuverstehen. Die "Soldaten" und die Menschen mit den Augenbinden auf dem Bild sind "rote Schauspieler" mit Soft-Gun-"Spielzeug"-Waffen, so etwas hat es nicht gegeben. Ich stufe dies als redaktionell "sehr ungeschickt" ein.
Redaktionell sehr "merkwuerdig" ist auch, obwohl Kasit erklaert (aehnlich wie bei unserem Praesidenten), es gehoert  nicht zu den Aufgaben des Koenigs, bei inneren Unruhen einzugreifen, trotzdem  von einem "Seltsam passiven Koenig" zu sprechen. So etwas bezeichne ich als "seltsame redaktionelle Arbeit".
........
 ::  
Nachtrag:
Durch Ernennen einer neuen Regierung wird die alte automtisch abgeloest. *Dies* (!) gehoert zu den Aufgaben des Koenigs. Dieser hat eine Uebergangsregierung aus jeweils einem Vertretern der 5 Gewalten in Thailand ernannt. Damit war T. gemaess Verfassung weg vom Fenster (und genau diese "Undankbarkeit" schuert seinen unermesslichen Hass).
Diese Regierung hat unmittelbar, gemaess bestehender Verfassung, einen Teilnotstand ausgerufen und das Militaer *beauftragt* die innere Sicherheit durch Aufmarchieren an strategisch wichtigen Punkten sicherzustellen. ...Und genau das war kein Putsch.  ::  
 ::

----------


## schiene

*Asien Kurier  2010*
"Neue Windkraftwerke in Thailand geplant"
Quelle:
http://www.asienkurier.com/article/t...e-geplant.html

----------


## Greenhorn

Da tut sich doch was.  ::  
Bereits 5 % alternative Energie, ..... Steigerung auf 20 %.
Und es faellt was fuer die deutsche Firmen ab. Jetzt zahlt sich aus, was in der Vergangenheit oft auch kritisiert wurde.
 ::

----------


## schiene

*Asien Kurier  8/2010 vom 1. August 2010*
Thailand will Energiematrix diversifizieren
http://www.asienkurier.com/article/t...ifizieren.html

----------


## Greenhorn

Sehr begruessenswerte Plaene! Und schon wieder Auftragschance fuer D.

Der Anteil bei der Wasserkraft (8%; weltweit etwa 16 %) ist sehr gering!???

Die Verbesserung des Stromnetzes ist ohne Frage notwendig. Hier gibt es vor allem viele Spannungsabfaelle (technische Ursache??

Die Verbuddelung von Starkstromleitungen in Wohngebieten wird auch das Krebsrisiko erheblich senken.   ::

----------


## schiene

Asien Kurier  9/2010 vom 1. September 2010
*Thailändische Firmen planen neue Investitionen. "Goldenes Geschäftsjahr" dank AFTA-Freihandel.*
http://www.asienkurier.com/article/t...r-gefragt.html

----------


## schiene

*Bangkok Airport soll erweitert werden*
http://www.asienkurier.com/article/t...rt-werden.html

----------


## schiene

aus der *Financial Times*
Thailand stemmt sich gegen Baht-Aufwertung

"Thailand führt eine 15-prozentige Steuer auf die Zinsen und Kapitalerträge ein, die ausländische Investoren mit thailändischen Anleihen verdienen. Damit will das Land Kapitalflüsse eindämmen, die den Wert der heimischen Währung Baht in die Höhe treiben. 

Experten zweifeln die Wirksamkeit der neuen thailändischen Steuer an Damit erhalten die Sorgen vor einem globalen Währungskrieg neue Nahrung. Eine Reihe von Ländern geht derzeit unilateral gegen Aufwertungen der eigenen Währung vor, darunter Japan und Brasilien. Die USA nehmen indes in Kauf, dass der Dollar als Nebeneffekt einer ultralockeren Geldpolitik stark an Wert verliert. Bei der Jahrestagung des Internationalen Währungsfonds am Wochenende in Washington war es der Staatengemeinschaft nicht gelungen, sich auf ein konkretes gemeinsames Vorgehen zur Verhinderung eines Abwertungswettlaufs zu einigen. 
Mit der neuen Steuer wählt Thailand ein sehr hartes Instrument. Das zeigt, dass die dortige Regierung bereit ist, unpopuläre und kontroverse Entscheidungen zu treffen, um die thailändischen Kapitalmärkte für Investoren unattraktiver zu machen. Andere Schwellenländer haben bisher weichere Mittel der Kapitalverkehrskontrolle gewählt, um sich gegen den Zufluss von "heißem Geld" zu wehren. Aufgrund vergleichsweise hoher Zinsen, hoher Wachstumsraten und geringer Staatsverschuldung sind Schwellenländer für Anleger attraktiv. 
"Ausländische Investoren haben den Bondmarkt benutzt, um ihr Geld zu parken, es ist daher nicht nötig, ihnen Privilegien einzuräumen", sagte Thailands Finanzminister Korn Chatikavanij. "Ausländer werden Verständnis dafür haben, wenn ihre Steuerlast vergleichbar ist mit der, die thailändische Investoren tragen." Die neue Steuer tritt am Mittwoch in Kraft, sie gilt für Staatsanleihen sowie für die von staatlich kontrollierten Unternehmen begebenen Papiere. Für Thailand ist der Wechselkurs aufgrund seiner starken Exportabhängigkeit ein sensibles Thema. 
Der Baht hat in den vergangenen Monaten stark zugelegt, zum Dollar hat er seit Jahresanfang um elf Prozent aufgewertet. Am Mittag kletterte er auf 29,98 je Dollar, nachdem er zeitweise auf 30,15 je Dollar gefallen war. Korn räumte ein, der Baht könne weiter steigen. Experten sehen das ähnlich. Rahul Bajoria, Ökonom bei Barclays Capital, sagte der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters, die Regierung könne "versuchen, Schwankungen auszugleichen, aber nicht die Fundamentaldaten ändern, die für eine Aufwertung des Baht sprechen". 
Ausländische Investoren sind in diesem Jahr Nettokäufer thailändischer Anleihen. Seit Anfang Januar haben sie 230 Mrd. Baht (7,7 Mrd. Dollar) an Papieren erworben. In jüngster Zeit haben die Investitionen aber stark zugelegt. Allein in den vergangenen fünf Wochen haben Anleger laut der thailändischen Bondmarktvereinigung 107 Mrd. Baht in thailändische Bonds gesteckt. "
Quelle:
http://www.ftd.de/finanzen/maerkte/a...aign=/finanzen

----------


## schiene

aus der *Financial Times*
Thailand stemmt sich gegen Baht-Aufwertung

"Thailand führt eine 15-prozentige Steuer auf die Zinsen und Kapitalerträge ein, die ausländische Investoren mit thailändischen Anleihen verdienen. Damit will das Land Kapitalflüsse eindämmen, die den Wert der heimischen Währung Baht in die Höhe treiben. 

Experten zweifeln die Wirksamkeit der neuen thailändischen Steuer an Damit erhalten die Sorgen vor einem globalen Währungskrieg neue Nahrung. Eine Reihe von Ländern geht derzeit unilateral gegen Aufwertungen der eigenen Währung vor, darunter Japan und Brasilien. Die USA nehmen indes in Kauf, dass der Dollar als Nebeneffekt einer ultralockeren Geldpolitik stark an Wert verliert. Bei der Jahrestagung des Internationalen Währungsfonds am Wochenende in Washington war es der Staatengemeinschaft nicht gelungen, sich auf ein konkretes gemeinsames Vorgehen zur Verhinderung eines Abwertungswettlaufs zu einigen. 
Mit der neuen Steuer wählt Thailand ein sehr hartes Instrument. Das zeigt, dass die dortige Regierung bereit ist, unpopuläre und kontroverse Entscheidungen zu treffen, um die thailändischen Kapitalmärkte für Investoren unattraktiver zu machen. Andere Schwellenländer haben bisher weichere Mittel der Kapitalverkehrskontrolle gewählt, um sich gegen den Zufluss von "heißem Geld" zu wehren. Aufgrund vergleichsweise hoher Zinsen, hoher Wachstumsraten und geringer Staatsverschuldung sind Schwellenländer für Anleger attraktiv. 
"Ausländische Investoren haben den Bondmarkt benutzt, um ihr Geld zu parken, es ist daher nicht nötig, ihnen Privilegien einzuräumen", sagte Thailands Finanzminister Korn Chatikavanij. "Ausländer werden Verständnis dafür haben, wenn ihre Steuerlast vergleichbar ist mit der, die thailändische Investoren tragen." Die neue Steuer tritt am Mittwoch in Kraft, sie gilt für Staatsanleihen sowie für die von staatlich kontrollierten Unternehmen begebenen Papiere. Für Thailand ist der Wechselkurs aufgrund seiner starken Exportabhängigkeit ein sensibles Thema. 
Der Baht hat in den vergangenen Monaten stark zugelegt, zum Dollar hat er seit Jahresanfang um elf Prozent aufgewertet. Am Mittag kletterte er auf 29,98 je Dollar, nachdem er zeitweise auf 30,15 je Dollar gefallen war. Korn räumte ein, der Baht könne weiter steigen. Experten sehen das ähnlich. Rahul Bajoria, Ökonom bei Barclays Capital, sagte der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters, die Regierung könne "versuchen, Schwankungen auszugleichen, aber nicht die Fundamentaldaten ändern, die für eine Aufwertung des Baht sprechen". 
Ausländische Investoren sind in diesem Jahr Nettokäufer thailändischer Anleihen. Seit Anfang Januar haben sie 230 Mrd. Baht (7,7 Mrd. Dollar) an Papieren erworben. In jüngster Zeit haben die Investitionen aber stark zugelegt. Allein in den vergangenen fünf Wochen haben Anleger laut der thailändischen Bondmarktvereinigung 107 Mrd. Baht in thailändische Bonds gesteckt. "
Quelle:
http://www.ftd.de/finanzen/maerkte/a...aign=/finanzen

----------


## Didi-K

Bin ich besoffen oder ist der Artikel tatsächlich zweimal drin??   ::

----------


## schiene

> Bin ich besoffen oder ist der Artikel tatsächlich zweimal drin??


1xfürs rechte und 1x fürs linke Auge  ::

----------


## schiene

*Aus dem Handelsblatt*
Die Aufwertung der Währung macht japanische Produkte extrem teuer. Firmen wie Mitsubishi und Nissan verlagern deshalb jetzt ihre Produktion ins Ausland. Auch Autohersteller Suzuki kehrt der inländischen Produktion zumindest zum Teil den Rücken - und baut in Thailand.

TOKIO. Der starke Yen setzt Japans Autobauern so zu, dass einige der großen Hersteller ihre Produktion nun ins Ausland verlegen. Sowohl Mitsubishi als auch Nissan gehen für die Herstellung insbesondere von Kleinwagen nach Thailand, um sie von dort teilweise wieder auf den Heimatmarkt zurück zu transportieren. Suzuki scheint diesen Weg ebenfalls gehen zu wollen. "Betrachtet man die Produktionskosten, ist der einzig richtige Weg, im Ausland zu produzieren und die Wagen zurück nach Japan zu bringen", sagte kürzlich Konzernchef Osamu Suzuki.
Suzuki baut zurzeit eine Fabrik in Thailand für seine Kompaktwagen. Mitsubishi will seine Kleinwagen ebenfalls bald im südostasiatischen Raum produzieren. "Wir können dem starken Yen nicht mehr standhalten", heißt es in Firmenzentrale. Nissan lässt seinen "March" bereits komplett in Thailand herstellen und dann zurück nach Japan verschiffen. Thailand hat nicht nur eine niedrigere Lohnstruktur, sondern auch geringere Unternehmensteuern als Japan.
Ab einem Stand von 80 Yen je Dollar wird es kritisch.
Lediglich Toyotas Präsident Akio Toyoda widersprach vorgestern aufkommenden Gerüchten, auch der weltgrößte Autobauer werde mit der Produktion des "Corolla" abwandern. Allerdings lassen seine Worte viel Spielraum für Interpretation. "Logisch betrachtet ist es nicht sinnvoll, in Japans zu produzieren", sagte Toyoda in Nagoya. Aber er frage sich, was mit diesem Land passieren würde, wenn auch Toyota abwandere. Deshalb werde man nicht "ohne weiteres" die Herstellung ins Ausland verlegen - "ausgenommen bei sehr ungewöhnlichen Umständen".
Solche Umstände könnten allerdings schon bald eintreten. Es geht um viel Geld. Honda etwa büßt rund 17 Mrd. Yen (umgerechnet etwa 150 Mio. Euro) pro Jahr an Betriebsgewinn für jeden Yen ein, den der Dollar gegenüber der japanischen Währung verliert.
Quelle:
http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterneh...flucht;2676293

----------


## schiene

*Thailand befindet sich wieder in einer Rezession*

Bangkok (BörseGo.de) - Thailand musste erneut einen Rückgang seiner Wirtschaftsleistung hinnehmen. In den Monaten Juli bis September fiel das Bruttoinlandsprodukt (BIP) erneut um 0,2 Prozent im Vergleich zum zweiten Quartal. Im vorangegangenen Quartal fiel es schon um 0,6 Prozent. Damit fiel das BIP zweimal hintereinander. Thailand befindet sich damit nach offizieller Definition wieder in einer Rezession.
Zu leiden hat das südostasiatische Land unter der Konjunkturschwäche in Europa und der USA. Besonders der Tourismus-Sektor musste klare Rückgänge verzeichnen. Auch die Stärke der thailändischen Währung Bath drückte auf die Stimmung. Der Bath stieg gegenüber dem Dollar auf ein 13-Jahreshoch und belastet die Exportwirtschaft des Landes. Das Exportwachstum fiel so von 21 Prozent im September auf 15,7 Prozent im Oktober. Das Wirtschaftswachstum wird 2010 bei 7,9 Prozent und im Jahr 2011 zwischen 3,5 und 4,5 Prozent gesehen. Dies teilte das thailändische Wirtschaftsministerium mit.
Quelle:
http://www.boerse-go.de/nachricht/Th...,a2397141.html

----------


## schiene

*neues chin.-thail.Handelszentrum in Bangkok geplant*

*http://www.asienkurier.com/article/c...n-Bangkok.html*

----------


## schiene

*Der Prinz und die Currywurst*
http://mobil.wochenblatt.de/nachrich.../art1176,57462

----------


## pit

Ja, auf Einzelschicksale kann bei so einem Besuch keine Rücksicht genommen werden!   ::  

Nun ist es zumindest so, mein Cheffe ist nicht der Prinz, aber er hat bei einem Besuch in DE immer mindest 1.000 Euronen in Casch einstecken. Ich mein, sollte für einen der Gruppenmitglieder im Prinzengefolge sicherlich auch kein Problem sein!    :cool:  



 ::

----------


## schiene

der Stern schreibt zum Thema TukTuks auf Phuket und deren Machenschaften...
http://www.stern.de/reise/fernreisen...f-1732287.html

----------


## schiene

Autobranche in Thailand boomt....
http://www.asienkurier.com/article/t...folgreich.html

----------


## schiene

*Thailand-Fluten kosten Versicherer Milliarden*
"Acht bis elf Milliarden Dollar dürften die schweren Überschwemmungen in Thailand vom Oktober die Branche kosten, schätzt der Schweizer Rückversicherer Swiss Re. Das ist mehr als bisher erwartet: Experten gingen bisher von bis zu zehn Milliarden Dollar aus."
hier gehts weiter mit dem Artikel.....
http://de.reuters.com/article/compan...7B50B820111206

----------


## schiene

"Der japanische Autohersteller Honda hat in Thailand damit begonnen, gut 1000 durch die dortige Flut beschädigte Autos zu verschrotten. „Wir werden die beschädigten Wagen weder an Kunden verkaufen, noch einzelne Teile davon verkaufen oder wiederverwenden“, erklärte das Unternehmen am Dienstag. "

hier gehts weiter....
*
http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterneh...s/5997850.html*

----------


## schiene

*Thailands riskantes Spiel mit dem Reispreis*
aus dem Wall Street Journal
Quelle:
http://www.wallstreetjournal.de/arti...atestheadlines

"In dem kleinen Dorf Kok Chang in Thailand, in dem vor allem Reis angebaut wird, gab es seit Jahren nicht mehr so viel Geld. Der Bauer Vichien Pornlamchiak rechnet damit, dass er in diesem Jahr 20.000 US-Dollar verdienen könnte – das ist für ländliche thailändische Verhältnisse eine große Summe. Seine Freundin Surin Wongkrakjang schätzt, dass die Verkaufszahlen in ihrem Restaurant, das neben einem buddhistischem Tempel liegt, im Vergleich zum Vorjahr um 20 Prozent gestiegen sind. Die Bauern aus der Umgebung geben ihr Geld für scharfe Nudelsuppe aus. 

Es gibt aber ein Problem: Weil es der Staat ist, der Reis kauft, weiß niemand wie lange die guten Zeiten andauern werden. Die Regierung von Premierministerin Yingluck Shinawatra hat die milliardenschweren Subventionen kurz nach ihrer Wahl im vergangenen Sommer eingeführt, um Geld ins Landesinnere zu bringen. Denn in den ländlichen Gegenden sind die Einkommen niedriger als in den Städten. 

Der Reisbauer Vichien Pornlamchiak verdient gut - solange die thailändische Regierung Reis aufkauft. 
Die Idee war ehrgeizig. Die Regierung wollte Thailands traditionelle Position als weltgrößter Reisexporteur dazu nutzen, um den globalen Markt zu beeinflussen – indem man die Vorräte hortet, anstatt sie im Ausland zu verkaufen. Das sollte die Preise weltweit nach oben treiben und den thailändischen Bauern über Jahre einen besseren Lebensstandard sichern, während sich die Regierung langsam aus dem Markt zurückzieht. Bisher hat sie für acht Milliarden Dollar Reis gekauft. In dieser Woche wurde ein Plan genehmigt, weitere 7,8 Milliarden Dollar für Reis, der zwischen Oktober und Januar geerntet wird, auszugeben. Das sind zwei Prozent der gesamten thailändischen Wirtschaftsleistung. 

"Thailands Pläne gehen völlig nach hinten los", sagt Samarendu Mohanty, Chefagraranalyst am International Rice Research Institute auf den Philippinen. „Die Politik hätte gut funktionieren können, wenn es anderswo eine schwere Dürre gegeben hätte, aber andere Länder haben ihre Produktion erhöht." Während Thailand versuchte, das Reisangebot für den globalen Markt zu begrenzen, trieben andere Länder die Produktion von billigerem Reise für den internationalen Handel und für den heimischen Verbrauch nach oben. So bleibt Thailand ein wachsender Vorrat, an dem nur wenige ausländische Käufer interessiert sind. Das Experiment zeige, wie Regierungen bei dem Versuch den komplexen Weltmarkt zu beeinflussen stolpern können, sagen Analysten aus der Reisbranche. 

Die Regierung in Thailand hat bisher für acht Milliarden US-Dollar Reis gekauft. 
Regierungsvertreter sagen, dass sie gehofft hatten, die Reisbestände zu einem höheren Preis zu verkaufen, indem sie das Angebot verringern. Aber einige geben unter vier Augen zu, dass sie nicht davon ausgegangen waren, dass Indien nach mehreren Jahren wieder auf den Exportmarkt zurückkommt. Ebenso wenig glaubten sie, dass die Philippinen, die jahrelang der größte Importeur der Welt waren, die heimische Produktion drastisch erhöhen würden. Das Land will bis 2013 seinen Reisbedarf selbst decken. 

Etwa 28 Prozent der 35 Millionen Tonnen Reis, die 2011 weltweit exportiert wurden, kamen aus Thailand. Da nur ein relativ kleiner Anteil an Reisbeständen – etwa sieben Prozent der gesamten Produktion – international gehandelt wird, ist der Einfluss von Thailand auf die Weltmarktpreise noch stärker. 

*Exporte werden wohl in diesem Jahr fallen*
Die Welternährungsorganisation FAO erwartet, dass die Exporte in diesem Jahr auf 34,2 Millionen Tonnen fallen werden. Die Länder, in denen viel Reis konsumiert wird, versuchen ihren Bedarf selbst zu decken – nachdem sich die Preise am Weltmarkt 2008 vervierfacht hatten. Der Preisschock trat ein, nachdem Indien im Rahmen eines Programms zur Armutsbekämpfung von Weizen auf Reis umgestiegen war und alle Exporte – abgesehen von Basmatireis – gestoppt hatte. Das trieb andere Länder wie die Philippinen dazu an, viel zu kaufen. 

Aber nun, da einige Länder ihre Produktion beschleunigen, bleiben die Preise relativ stabil. Das könnte für die thailändische Regierung einen riesigen Verlust bedeuten. Um die Ausgaben wieder auszugleichen, müsste sie eine Tonne für etwa 800 Dollar verkaufen, wenn die Kosten für das Mahlen und Lagern berücksichtigt werden, sagen Händler. Im Vergleich: Vietnamesischer Reise kostet etwa 400 Dollar, thailändischer Reis 600 Dollar."

----------


## schiene

*Küche ohne Tabus* 
Thailänder sind fantasievolle Köche und furchtlose Esser. Eine Expedition in Hua Hin zu Wanzencurry und Stinkfrucht mit dem kulinarischen Ethnologen Marin Trenk.
hier gehts weiter...
Quelle:
Thailand: Küche ohne Tabus | ZEIT ONLINE

----------


## schiene

Japanerin liebt thail.Elefanten....
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/elefa...5.html#ref=rss

----------


## schiene

Eine sehr interessante Webseite von in Deutschland lebenden Thais (aber auch deutschen Autoren)über die thail.Politik findet ihr hier.
http://passauwatchingthailand.wordpress.com/

----------


## wein4tler

Interessante Seite, Schiene.  ::

----------


## schiene

"Mogeln" für die ausländischen Elite-Uni 

http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/stu...1.html#ref=rss

----------


## schiene

*Mönche bitten zum Gespräch*

"Auf ein Schwätzchen über Geld und Sex mit buddhistischen Mönchen? Im thailändischen Chiang Mai geht das: Dort sind Touristen zum "Monk Chat" eingeladen"
hier gehts weiter....
http://www.zeit.de/reisen/2014-08/th...ster-monk-chat

----------


## schiene

aus der "Neuen Züricher Zeitung"
http://www.nzz.ch/international/aufg...tik-1.18412619

"Thailand ist berühmt-berüchtigt für seine extravaganten Delikatessen. Heuschrecken, Skorpione, Seidenraupen, Termiten, Grillen – nichts, was kreucht und fleucht, ist vor dem Gourmet sicher. Selbst vor marinierten rohen Hühnerfüssen, grillierten Wachtelköpfen, Suppe mit Ameiseneiern oder lebenden Krabben macht der Feinschmecker nicht halt. Nun ist der Mensch zwar, im Gegensatz zu den meisten Tierarten, tendenziell ein Allesfresser. Aber zugleich gibt es in fast allen Kulturen Speiseverbote. Man denke nur an die jüdische Unterscheidung von «koscher» und «unkoscher». Viele Ethnologen haben sich den Kopf darüber zerbrochen, woher solche Tabus kommen.

Eine der originellsten Theorien stammt von Edmund Leach. Er vergleicht die Ernährungs- mit den Heiratsregeln. So wie es in den meisten Gesellschaften als ideal gilt, sich weder einen allzu nahestehenden Ehepartner noch einen allzu fernen zu suchen, haben wir auch eine Abneigung gegen den Verzehr von uns nahestehenden Tieren (Katzen, Wellensittichen) wie auch von sehr fremdartigen (Schlangen, Spinnen).

Enge Vertrautheit kollidiert mit der Erotik (Inzest!), aber auch mit dem kulinarischen Appetit – wer mag sein Schosshündchen aufessen? Diese Normen gelten jedoch immer nur für die Mehrheit; eine Minderheit wird von den Extremen angezogen. So wie der Inzest hat auch der Verzehr von Haustieren einen perversen Reiz; und so wie gerade fremdartige Tiere (Schnecken, Austern) den Gourmet entzücken, können auch gerade Männer oder Frauen aus der Ferne sexuelle Anziehungskraft ausüben, trotz – oder gerade wegen – der gesellschaftlichen Ächtung solcher «Eskapaden».

Aber warum ziehen manche Gesellschaften die erotischen und kulinarischen Grenzen eng, und andere – wie die thailändische – ziehen sie weit? Da kommt einem in den Sinn, dass in Thailand neben der Küche auch die Prostitution berühmt-berüchtigt ist. Gibt es einen Zusammenhang? Sex mit Fremden und Verzehr von Fremdem? Aber vielleicht sollte man Theorien – bei aller Freude an ihrer Extravaganz – nicht überstrapazieren."

----------


## frank_rt

PATTAYA: Eine aus Soldaten und Polizisten bestehende Einheit hat Kredithaie festgenommen.

Die drei Männer im Alter zwischen 24 und 36 Jahren hatten seit einem Jahr Geld an 200 Personen zu einem monatlichen Zinssatz von 60 Prozent verliehen. Konnten die Frauen und Männer ihren Kredit nicht bedienen, wurden Grundstücksurkunden und Wertsachen eingezogen. Zwei Brüder verliehen das Geld, der dritte Mann trieb die Schulden ein. Bei der Razzia in einem Haus an der Soi Watboonsamphan stellten Soldaten und Polizisten in drei Safes Verträge mit 200 Personen, Tickets von Pfandhäusern, Grundbesitzurkunden und Bankbücher, weiter mehrere Waffen und reichlich Munition sowie 100.000 Baht sicher.

----------


## Willi Wacker

SAMUT PRAKAN. Die zerstückelte Leiche eines seit dem 21. September vermissten Japaners ist in mehreren Plastiksäcken in einem Kanal gefunden worden.

Die Polizei nahm gestern eine 47 Jahre alte Frau und einen Taxifahrer fest. Er soll gegenüber der Polizei gestanden haben, er und die Frau hätten den 79-jährigen Ausländer umgebracht. Nach der Aussage des Mannes hat das Paar den Japaner getötet und Leichenteile im Kanal versenkt. Die Frau war die Partnerin des Lehrers. Nach den Ermittlungen der Polizei hat die Frau mit der ATM-Karte des Japaners von dessen Konto 700.000 Baht abgehoben. Die Thai war bereits mit einem Japaner verheiratet, der bei einem Treppensturz umkam. Die Polizei hatte damals kein Fremdverschulden festgestellt. Die Frau profitierte von der Lebensversicherung des Japaners. Jetzt soll der Fall neu aufgerollt werden. Die Thai hatte im letzten Jahrzehnt drei unterschiedliche Namen benutzt, und gegen sie läuft ein Verfahren wegen Betrugs. -The Nation -

----------


## schiene

*Der Phallus ist kein Dildo* 

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/reise/tha...-13381737.html

----------


## schiene

*"Müllsammler in Thailand"*
Als der Luzerner Roman Peter einen Strand in Thailand aufräumte, halfen ihm plötzlich etliche Leute. Mittlerweile ist daraus eine grössere Bewegung gewachsen.
hier geht's weiter...
http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/zentrals...iland-15615222

----------


## schiene

"Eigentlich ist alles klar: Wenn eines Tages Thailands König Bhumibol stirbt, steht sein Sohn Maha Vajiralongkorn als Nachfolger bereit. Doch ein neuer Geldschein gibt nun Anlass für Spekulationen."
http://www.welt.de/finanzen/article1...onkurrenz.html

----------


## wein4tler

Nur eine fiktive Spekulation, da die Thronfolge eigentlich geklärt ist. Die 100 Baht-Note ist zu Ehren des 60. Geburtstag der Prinzessin gedruckt und eigentlich kein Anlass zu Spekulationen. Ich denke der Sohn wird sich die Nachfolge nicht nehmen lassen, da wird ihm das Militär schon helfend zu Seite stehen.

----------


## alter mann

> . Ich denke der Sohn wird sich die Nachfolge nicht nehmen lassen, da wird ihm das Militär schon helfend zu Seite stehen.


Ich habe da meine Zweifel, ob der Junior mit dem Militaer sich gruen sind.  :: 

Gruesse vom
alten mann

----------


## wein4tler

*Israels Botschafter in Thailand ist über die Holocaust Leugnung enttäuscht*

Der israelische Botschafter Simon Roded hat seine „Enttäuschung und sein Bedauern“ über die Holocaust Leugnung und den Kommentar von ML Rungguna Kitiyakara zu Nazi-Führer Adolf Hitler geäußert.

pp Bangkok.
ML Rungguna Kitiyakara, ein Nachkomme aus dem 19. Jahrhundert von König Rama V und ein entfernter Cousin von Königin Sirikit hat auf seiner Facebook Seite den Naziführer Adolf Hitler als Genie und Patriot gelobt. Der Holocaust sei nichts weiter als „Propaganda“, berichtet er. 
Der israelische Botschafter Simon Roded hat in Thai dazu geschrieben, „Es sei eine Schande, dass jemand, der solch eine Gelegenheit zur Bildung hat, solch einen Mythos verbreiten und die Geschichte als Propaganda bezeichnen würde“. 

ML Rungguna schrieb am 20. April (Hitlers Geburtstag) über seine Wertschätzung für Hitler. Seiner Meinung nach habe Hitler zwar einige Fehler gemacht, aber er sei trotzdem ein Genie und ein Patriot und deswegen wäre es wertvoll, seine Geschichte zu studieren. 

Der Nachkomme von König Rama V. bezeichnete Hitler als einen Staatsmann, der als der Bösewicht des Holocaust galt und deswegen von jüdischen Bankiers und Zionisten vernichtet wurde. 
Es war die damalige Propaganda, schrieb er weiter, um Sympathien zu schaffen und Palästinenser aus ihrer Heimat zu vertreiben. Dadurch konnten die Juden einen eigenen Staat gründen. 

Der 46 Jahre alte ML Rungguna Kitiyakara ist der Sohn von MR Kiartiguna Kitiyakara und Thailands ehemaliger Miss Universe Apassara Hongsakul. Er war über mehrere Jahre ein Mönch und ist jetzt Farmer und Aktivist für Energie-Reformen.

Link:
http://www.chiangraitimes.com/israel...st-denial.html

----------


## schiene

Ein Artikel über Gefangenenkämpfe im thail.Knast
http://www.zeit.de/zeit-magazin/2014...ngnis-thailand

----------


## schiene

In Thailand regieren die Militärs seit Mai 2014 mit harter Hand. Politische Versammlungen von mehr als fünf Personen sind verboten. Die gestürzte ehemalige Premierministerin Yinluck Shinawatra steht wegen Amtsmissbrauchs vor Gericht. Bei einer Verurteilung droht ihr eine lange Gefängnisstrafe. Das Land ist so tief gespalten wie selten zuvor - und der 89-jährige König Bhumibol schwer krank.
hier geht's weiter...
Quelle:
http://orf.at/stories/2327787/2327754/

----------


## schiene

"Laut thailändischen Astrologen befindet sich Uranus in einer schlechten Konstellation und droht Unheil über das Land zu bringen. Deshalb strömen Zehntausende in die Tempel. 
Zehntausende abergläubische Thailänder haben in Tempeln mit Ritualen begonnen, um Unheil von ihrem Land fernzuhalten. Als schlechtes Omen sehen sie den Planeten Uranus, der sich in einer Himmelskonstellation befindet, die nach Überzeugung thailändischer Astrologen schwere Zeiten für das Königreich bedeutet, wie Zeitungen am Montag berichteten. Die Konstellation bleibt sieben Jahre erhalten.

Der thailändische Name von Uranus heißt übersetzt "Stern des Todes". Der Planet braucht 84 Jahre für die Sonnenumrundung. Vor 84 Jahren brach in Thailand eine Revolution aus, die die absolute Monarchie zu Fall brachte. Die überwiegend buddhistischen Thailänder zünden bei den Zeremonien unter anderem Räucherstäbchen an und legen Blumen nieder. An den Zeremonien nahmen am Sonntagabend auch der Polizeichef und der Tourismusminister teil.

Viele Thailänder sorgen sich wegen des Endes der Ära des seit Jahren schwer kranken Königs Bhumibol Adulyadej, 88. Er ist seit fast 70 Jahren auf dem Thron und wird fast wie ein Gott verehrt. Er gilt über politische Streitigkeiten hinweg als Garant der Einheit des Landes."
Quelle
http://www.n24.de/n24/Nachrichten/Pa...-stroemen.html

----------

